# WHAT DID YOU PAY FOR YOUR PUREBRED HAVANESE?



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This poll is anonymous. I want to limit this to purebreds only since including rescue dogs and mixed breed Havanese could skew the results. You can vote more than once if you have more than one purebred Havanese. I realize that over the years prices of purebreds have gone up significantly but to include price paid and age of dog would make this poll more difficult and there could be some loss of privacy. So results of this poll will not be entirely accurate for a Havanese pup being purchased today. You will probably need to add some percentage increase on the prices listed in the poll if you want a more accurate current price.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I could only vote twice, even though I have three, because two were in the same category. And interestingly, the two that were not in the same category were from the same breeder, but were far enough apart in time that the price had gone up. So essentially, the price of mine were all the same, just adjusted over time.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I had to convert to USD, so it may change depending on the strength of our dollar.. lol.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

At the time it took me a couple of months to convince my husband the price of a Havanese puppy was worth it. The idea of paying more than a few hundred dollars for a dog was unfathomable to him at first. Now he wouldn’t blink an eye, he loves our Havanese so much! And the cost seems insignificant since I easily spent twice what I budgeted on setup costs.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> At the time it took me a couple of months to convince my husband the price of a Havanese puppy was worth it. The idea of paying more than a few hundred dollars for a dog was unfathomable to him at first. Now he wouldn't blink an eye, he loves our Havanese so much! And the cost seems insignificant since I easily spent twice what I budgeted on setup costs.


So very true EvaE, my wife was very reluctant to spend the money in the beginning. Today she considers Ricky "priceless." Heck we probably spend an amount equal to what we paid for him each year on stuff - food, grooming, Vet visits, presents, medications, food supplements.............and the list goes on and on. And worth every $100 bill!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow was purchased "used". We are the second owner. Don't know what she originally cost!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow was purchased "used". We are the second owner. Don't know what she originally cost!


You got a bargain for Willow at whatever price!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow was purchased "used". We are the second owner. Don't know what she originally cost!


LOL! I love it! I agree with Popi! A bargain at any price! <3


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow was purchased "used". We are the second owner. Don't know what she originally cost!


Amazing! You're so lucky to have found each other! (Woof to Willow from Shama!)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree with all of you - very lucky to have Willow.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Brisket was given to me by his breeder (sold for $1 on paper), but I selected the price he would have been had he not been


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

KarMar said:


> Brisket was given to me by his breeder (sold for $1 on paper), but I selected the price he would have been had he not been


"Empty the bank account" is not one of the selections. :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## sema4dogz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Can't vote - is because it too late*

Corazon cost $2500 in Australian dollars plus , I think, $350 to fly her to me from interstate, So $2850 Australian , which is about $1800 US dollars in today's money .Not sure how much different it was a year or so ago.

PS Sorry about title, I meant to say 'is it because it's too late?' but I can't edit it. And now I can vote, so idk &#8230;.....


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

sema4dogz said:


> PS Sorry about title, I meant to say 'is it because it's too late?' but I can't edit it. And now I can vote, so idk &#8230;.....


I will leave this poll open indefinitely, so yes, you can still vote.

I love the name of your doggie, of course you know that CORAZON in Spanish means "sweetheart" or "girlfriend/boyfriend", a lovely name for your little Havanese. Tell us more about the Havanese breed in Australia.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2019)

It appears that I paid an average amount for my purebred Havanese. However, I also had to pay $350 more to have her flown to me from South Dakota to Oregon. She is the best little buddy ever, so she was worth every penny!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, if we add in transportation fees, the price goes way up for a lot of us!  I took a trainer down with (by air) to make sure I got the “right” puppy when I bought my first Havanese, and travelled by air plus rental car from MA to NC to get him. I didn’t bring a trainer for my second one, but I went down once to meet the litter (and another) and then went back down to bring her home three weeks later. So there was a considerable amount of travel expense involved in getting her too.

My third one happened to be within easy driving distance, but that was just luck!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I did not include travel expenses when picking up Ricky. Travel for us was a four day road trip from Southern California to Portland, OR (about 1000 miles each way), meals, hotels, fuel, etc. Although I didn't keep track of the costs, it probably would have added 50% to his purchase price had I done so. And then there was unexpected costs of Vet expenses. He was not delivered to us in the best physical condition. He had a severe ear infection. I do not recommend the breeder who we purchased him from in Washington, who was the second owner who purchased from the original breeder who whelped him (who I do recommend). So Ricky was a "used" dog too, two times over.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We paid $1800 for Twinkle in 1997, but she turned out to be Priceless!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We paid $1800 for Twinkle in 1997, but she turned out to be Priceless!!!


She sure did! What a dynasty!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom King said:


> We paid $1800 for Twinkle in 1997, but she turned out to be Priceless!!!


Do you know how many descendants she's had?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I would guess about 250-300, but it would be considerably more than that if you include the puppies sired by her stud dog descendants.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I would guess about 250-300, but it would be considerably more than that if you include the puppies sired by her stud dog descendants.


We talk about "influential sires" but rarely "influential dams". Twinkle would surely be considered one!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> We talk about "influential sires" but rarely "influential dams". Twinkle would surely be considered one!!!


I suppose that is because males tend to be able to potentially father more offspring than females can potentially bear offspring. But it is really equally shared in terms of resultant offspring.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

I vote : less than $1000


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I suppose that is because males tend to be able to potentially father more offspring than females can potentially bear offspring. But it is really equally shared in terms of resultant offspring.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Yes, it is because the average fecund female probably has about 20 offspring give-or-take - 4-6 litters (and then, of course, the offspring of any of those that remain in the gene pool)

But it is not uncommon for a "popular sire" to father 10 times that many puppies. Sometimes after he is neutered or dead. And THAT becomes a genetic bottleneck, which can become a problem. No matter how nice an individual he might have been. Because it becomes very difficult to "breed around him" two or three generations down from there. I don't think that kind of genetic bottleneck has ever been seen with a bitch of any breed.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom King said:


> I would guess about 250-300, but it would be considerably more than that if you include the puppies sired by her stud dog descendants.


Unbelievable! Priceless, for sure!


----------



## sema4dogz (Oct 22, 2019)

I chose it because it literally means 'heart' and is commonly used for 'sweetheart/darling' so it seemed very apt for my baby girl . 

I don't really know much about Havanese breeders here in Australia I'm sorry . She came from a NSW kennels, and had a terrible 12 hour journey involving a small plane, a storm, a huge unplanned layover in Sydney, then the long flight here to Adelaide, poor baby. We were beside ourselves by the time we actually held her and she was rather traumatised. 

I think most Havanese breeders are in NSW actually. She came from Kerris Kennels and is one of the only two Havanese dogs I know , the other being a friend's dog, also from Kerris and the starting point for Corazon as it were. 

She is 15 months old now, a lovely (if wilful) little dog!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

sema4dogz said:


> a lovely (if wilful) little dog!


I don't use the word "willful" for Ricky, at times he can be "defiant."

Last night, Momi and I were lounging, watching Netflix on the tele, It was about 8PM and Ricky had wandered over to his lounging bed to call it a night. He was scratching around on his bed meaning that he was preparing his "nest" for the night. Momi and I have a fake fur throw in that room that is soft and cuddly that we often use to cover up while watching TV. However, Ricky has commandeered that throw as belonging personally to him and no one uses it without HIS permission. So as Ricky was scratching around on his bed, I got up to retrieve the throw from the other sofa since neither Ricky nor Momi was using it. Ricky shot out of his bed like a rocket, jumped up on the sofa and sat in the middle of the throw, and stared at me with a big grin on his face! So I headed over to where his bed was, and like a rocket, he flew over and sat in the middle of HIS bed with a big grin on his face! :evil: 

99% of the time, Ricky Ricardo is a "fair dinkum dog" though :grin2:

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Ricky - you are a hoot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't use the word "willful" for Ricky, at times he can be "defiant."
> 
> Last night, Momi and I were lounging, watching Netflix on the tele, It was about 8PM and Ricky had wandered over to his lounging bed to call it a night. He was scratching around on his bed meaning that he was preparing his "nest" for the night. Momi and I have a fake fur throw in that room that is soft and cuddly that we often use to cover up while watching TV. However, Ricky has commandeered that throw as belonging personally to him and no one uses it without HIS permission. So as Ricky was scratching around on his bed, I got up to retrieve the throw from the other sofa since neither Ricky nor Momi was using it. Ricky shot out of his bed like a rocket, jumped up on the sofa and sat in the middle of the throw, and stared at me with a big grin on his face! So I headed over to where his bed was, and like a rocket, he flew over and sat in the middle of HIS bed with a big grin on his face! :evil:
> 
> ...


Panda's way of "getting her way" is to become a "heavy dog" I'm not even sure how she does it. You would think that a 13 lb dog would ALWAYS be a 13 lb dog. But when she goes into "passive resistance mode", I swear, she weighs 113 lbs, and it's a 113 lb bean bag... where ALL the weight is in the lower end. You pick up any part of the dog and it is boneless. All the weight "drips" into whatever part you are not holding onto. Even if it's just her head. All of a sudden, her head is a 113 lb bowling ball attached to this deflated balloon body! LOL! She can be a VERY bad dog. LOL!

When she is good (like Ricky, 99% of the time) she is very, very good. When she is bad, she is horrid. Just like the "Girl with the curl".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think Pixel is EVER "wilfully" naughty. She always TRIES to be good. (even if some of the things she does drive me a little crazy  ) Kodi is a little spoiled rotten. But he was a "first" and an "only" for a very long time, so I think I have no one but myself (and Dave!!!) to blame for that. He can be a bit (or more!  ) demanding at times! But I would not call him wilful either.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Panda's way of "getting her way" is to become a "heavy dog" I'm not even sure how she does it. You would think that a 13 lb dog would ALWAYS be a 13 lb dog. But when she goes into "passive resistance mode", I swear, she weighs 113 lbs, and it's a 113 lb bean bag... where ALL the weight is in the lower end. You pick up any part of the dog and it is boneless. All the weight "drips" into whatever part you are not holding onto. Even if it's just her head. All of a sudden, her head is a 113 lb bowling ball attached to this deflated balloon body!


Yeah, I have that happen too.......more than once. When Ricky doesn't want to cooperate, I won't say anything, just go over and pick him up! If it's at the top end, his bottom, hind legs and tail slip through my arms hanging straight down in relaxed repose. He weighs a ton in that position. Then I go to support his hind quarters and next his head and legs are hanging straight down. He weighs a ton in THAT position too. He only does this when he doesn't want to cooperate, like maybe when we are going to brush him, but not always. It is just one of those Havanese idiosyncrasies that make them so funny and endearing. <3

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yeah, I have that happen too.......more than once. When Ricky doesn't want to cooperate, I won't say anything, just go over and pick him up! If it's at the top end, his bottom, hind legs and tail slip through my arms hanging straight down in relaxed repose. He weighs a ton in that position. Then I go to support his hind quarters and next his head and legs are hanging straight down. He weighs a ton in THAT position too. He only does this when he doesn't want to cooperate, like maybe when we are going to brush him, but not always. It is just one of those Havanese idiosyncrasies that make them so funny and endearing. <3
> 
> Ricky's Popi


LOL!!!

Well, it's another one of those things that is "Havanese", but also just "dog"... Many, MANY years ago, before I was married, I lived on a horse farm, (well, I still do, but I own this one  ) and my roommate and I rescued a 130 lb English Mastiff who had been running loose for a couple of months in the next town. We honestly thought we were bringing him home to die a comfortable death, he was so emaciated... and then he didn't. There were only about 300 English Mastiffs in the US in those days, and we had tracked down his owner/breeder, found out that he HAD been stolen, but the man was SO grateful that we had taken in and given him a good home that he let us keep him).

So he became one of our "farm dogs" and we loved him! He was as sweet as can be, but I think that any time we put him in the truck, he was SURE he was getting "stolen" again. He would do the "go limp" thing. It is almost impossible to shovel 130 lbs of totally limp Mastiff into the front seat of a pickup truck when they won't cooperate. If there wasn't someone to help... he just didn't go to the vet that day. LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I rescued a 130 lb English Mastiff


:surprise: What did you use for a poop bag? - a 50 gallon black trash bag? :surprise:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> :surprise: What did you use for a poop bag? - a 50 gallon black trash bag? :surprise:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


LOL! No poop bags needed on a huge horse farm. The farm dogs were never on a leash, and I don't think we ever knew where they pooped! Different times!

Interestingly, they also never left the property. The farm was their home and they knew it. They slept in the laundry room off the kitchen at night, went out at 6am when we went out to feed and came in at 10pm after we hayed for the last time. Sebastian, the Mastiff never got in trouble. His "major" job was sleeping with piles of kittens or chicks to keep them warm. He was big on sleeping.

Meg, the Border Collie, had to be locked up when we were breeding. She felt it was her responsibility to get "involved". After this led to both a broken leg and a broken skull trying to interfere when a stallion was mounting a mare (we think she thought the stallion was attacking the mare) we just couldn't take any chances of having her loose at those times!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles doesn't like her teeth being brushed which I do at bedtime. When she see me coming I first get the ferocious growl. When I try to pick her up she turns into a brick and will not move. I sit her down on the bathroom floor and she knows the routine. The only part of her body that moves is her head from side to side. Every night we go through the same routine. 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! Ah, yes! The “solid brick” dog. We’ve had one of those every now and then too! LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh yes, Willow does the same thing. Turns her back to me and sits like a statue! I have to pick her up and turn her around myself to get to the front end!


----------



## Bailey's Mummy (Jul 17, 2019)

I paid $2500 CDN from a show-quality breeder and I couldn't be happier with how they treat their dogs, or with my little monster.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Truffles doesn't like her teeth being brushed which I do at bedtime. When she see me coming I first get the ferocious growl. When I try to pick her up she turns into a brick and will not move. I sit her down on the bathroom floor and she knows the routine. The only part of her body that moves is her head from side to side. Every night we go through the same routine. &#128522;


Oh, Heather, PLEASE will you post a video of this routine? Thanks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Oh, Heather, PLEASE will you post a video of this routine? Thanks!


I'll ask DH if he can video her some night. &#128522;


----------



## Puphavan (Sep 6, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yeah, I have that happen too.......more than once. When Ricky doesn't want to cooperate, I won't say anything, just go over and pick him up! If it's at the top end, his bottom, hind legs and tail slip through my arms hanging straight down in relaxed repose. He weighs a ton in that position. Then I go to support his hind quarters and next his head and legs are hanging straight down. He weighs a ton in THAT position too. He only does this when he doesn't want to cooperate, like maybe when we are going to brush him, but not always. It is just one of those Havanese idiosyncrasies that make them so funny and endearing. <3
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That's very interesting.. my Maine **** mix cat Max used to do that when didn't want to cooperate,I thought it was just him...I think it's so cute,so much personality when they do that.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie was $2500, my thought was because she was so well bred it would be cheaper than paying less and paying for a lot of vet bills later. Unfortunately her vet bills started pretty much right away and have soared WAY above her purchase price already! But of course she's my baby and I love her more than anything and is worth it but really sucks she had to have so many problems. VERY grateful she's doing tons better now and also very grateful I got pet insurance on her as a puppy LOL.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

They are priceless:smile2:


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Tom’s comment about the training costing $2500 and the puppy for free was priceless!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I've always been after Pam to raise her prices, and am now. Inflation has always been the answer/result of debt, and we're absolutely seeing inflation now, in everything I can think of except for gasoline, which the demand is down for. Some things, and places, like our Vet's, have raised prices enough that it's more of a change than I can ever remember.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> I've always been after Pam to raise her prices, and am now. Inflation has always been the answer/result of debt, and we're absolutely seeing inflation now, in everything I can think of except for gasoline, which the demand is down for. Some things, and places, like our Vet's, have raised prices enough that it's more of a change than I can ever remember.


Tom, I agree completely. Here are some examples: Home Depot has raised their prices by 10% -20%, there is no ready mix concrete available in our area at any price, fast food prices are up in our area at least 10%. Our FORMER groomer raised her prices 300%!

The demand for fossil fuels will continue to decline as the electric car market explodes and more States are legislating a phase out of gasoline cars in as little as 10 years. I drive a Tesla and I would never purchase another gasoline car even if given to me free. Best car ever. My Tesla even has a "dog mode" HVAC system that allows you to keep your dog in the car at a safe temperature (70 deg. inside and 100 deg. outside) with no 'engine' running while you run into the grocery store. The user interface screen even has a picture of an animated balloon dog with the message (15" screen easily visible from the exterior), "the temperature is set at 70 deg. and my owner will be right back" as the balloon dog wiggles its tail. Tell me another car that is this dog friendly.

So yes, a quality Havanese, like yours or even Ricky, are worth much more than this poll indicates. A price increase is justified and overdue.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Tom, I agree completely. Here are some examples: Home Depot has raised their prices by 10% -20%, there is no ready mix concrete available in our area at any price, fast food prices are up in our area at least 10%. Our FORMER groomer raised her prices 300%!
> 
> The demand for fossil fuels will continue to decline as the electric car market explodes and more States are legislating a phase out of gasoline cars in as little as 10 years. I drive a Tesla and I would never purchase another gasoline car even if given to me free. Best car ever. My Tesla even has a "dog mode" HVAC system that allows you to keep your dog in the car at a safe temperature (70 deg. inside and 100 deg. outside) with no 'engine' running while you run into the grocery store. The user interface screen even has a picture of an animated balloon dog with the message (15" screen easily visible from the exterior), "the temperature is set at 70 deg. and my owner will be right back" as the balloon dog wiggles its tail. Tell me another car that is this dog friendly.
> 
> ...


Prices in the Northeast are running $3000 and up pretty standard now.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried to get Pam to go to $3000, so we could afford to buy paper towels, but she did agree to go to $2800.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I tried to get Pam to go to $3000, so we could afford to buy paper towels, but she did agree to go to $2800.


Tell her I agree it should be $3000... Especially for the BEST Havanese! <3


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Tell her I agree it should be $3000... Especially for the BEST Havanese! <3


Whoever thought that Havanese could become appreciating assets? :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Whoever thought that Havanese could become appreciating assets? :grin2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I sure "appreciate" them!  <3


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

They are priceless, how lucky we all are to be their pet parents.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo was $2500, and worth every penny.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo is priceless.


----------

